# change in charge port unlocking behavior



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I don;'t know if this is a latest iOS effect or a v11 effect, or a combination, but i'm running both and see a new behavior.

It used to be that when I pulled up the app and charging was finished, i had a button to "unlock charge port". If charging had not finished then I got a button to stop charging and then a button to unlock the port. But the port did not unlock until I told it to via the app.

Now the behavior when charging is finished and I pull up the app is to unlock the port when I open the app. Just opening the app illuminates the Tesla T green for an instant and then light blue for unlocking. No "unlock charge port" is on the app. If I do not touch the car, the port darkens and locks again after about 7 or 8 minutes.

The effect is that I cannot check the charging status of the vehicle, or the new sentry live camera, or anything else with the app unless I am willing to have the charge port unlock. At work I often check the status of charging so I can leave and free up the spot for someone.

At best, this means someone can take your charge cable at a supercharger. At worst, this makes my pricey Tesla J1772 adapter prone to theft. That would be ... annoying.

Can anyone else confirm this behaviour? I notice this at home - car locked, sentry off.

thanks.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I don;'t know if this is a latest iOS effect or a v11 effect, or a combination, but i'm running both and see a new behavior.
> 
> It used to be that when I pulled up the app and charging was finished, i had a button to "unlock charge port". If charging had not finished then I got a button to stop charging and then a button to unlock the port. But the port did not unlock until I told it to via the app.
> 
> ...


Which app version are you running?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iOS15.1iphone11Tesla App4.4.2model 3 midrange2021.44.25.2


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I believe that it has been made easier, charge status is now shown on the main screen. Notice the charge cord connected to the car and green electrons going up the cable.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yes, that animation has been around for a bit. 

My complaint is that if I open the app - just to confirm that sentry is on, or if charging has finished, or if I want to check the live camera or anything else - then the port unlocks if charging is finished. since I do many of those things away from the car I have left my port unlocked and that makes it possible for someone to grab my j1772 adapter and walk off with it. 

A week ago there was a button that allowed me to purposefully unlock the charge port. Now the app just does it automatically.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> iOS15.1iphone11Tesla App4.4.2model 3 midrange2021.44.25.2


I am running iOS 15.3, iPhone 13PM. 
I don't think any of that has anything to do with in app controls.
I also have 4.4.2 and I can still manually lock and unlock from below the charge slider bar.
I am however, running 2021.36.5.1
If I ever get v11 I'll let you know if it changes


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yes, please let us know if v11 changes things - narrowing which change causes this new behavior will be interesting.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> [when I removed the charger after charging], the lightning bolt on the main screen is dimmed and no longer allows me to open the port. I have to go into Controls, and then tap *that* lightning bolt to open the port. After that is opened, the main screen no longer has the lightning bolt icon dimmed but the icon does nothing when tapped. The main panel now also has the charging status bar. If I close the port (via the control sub-page the main panel lightning bolt again goes dim and the charging status bar disappears.
> 
> needs.
> work.


 from the v11 thread.

the iOS app currently seems kibbled for charge port control and status.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

it's a V11 thing.

my wife is on iOS 15.x and Tesla app version 3.x (don't ask, it is her phone and if you are married you'll understand).

same behaviour, so this is a V11 issue. not an app issue.

car finishes charging
car is locked and the charger light is dark
she opens the app on her phone
the charger light illuminates light blue and the port is unlocked

this is with juice box charger using a tesla j1772 adapter.

1) does this happen with anyone else
2) does this happen with a tesla mobile or wall charger?
3) does this perhaps happen only at home? that is, the car knowing it is at your home, unlocks the port to be helpful.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Less bad, I wish the unlock button came back. I’ve given up trying to decode its behavior.

Bob Wilson


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> it's a V11 thing.
> 
> my wife is on iOS 15.x and Tesla app version 3.x (don't ask, it is her phone and if you are married you'll understand).
> 
> ...


Lance; I have done any testing but believe I'm seeing the same behaviour. I only charge in my garage with the Tesla charging wand supplied with my 2018 AWD M3 and have checked lately (because of your post) that unless the car is charging the port stays unlocked. Previously I had to unlock the car and press the wand button to unlock the port after charging.
I don't have any data to relate this behaviour to a software release or app status.

BTW: Give your wife a hug for me. I'm still using an iPhone 5S on iOS 12.5.5 and app 3.10.14. Sounds like another thrifty soul.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

@PiperPaul thrifty runs in the family. I myself am 50% scotch.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> it's a V11 thing.
> 
> my wife is on iOS 15.x and Tesla app version 3.x (don't ask, it is her phone and if you are married you'll understand).
> 
> ...


it's not a v11 thing.

i updated my iOS app to 4.4.4 (was 4.4.2) and now when I open the app, the charge port lights up green (charge mode) and not light blue (unlocked mode). This behaviour change happened without an update to the car, but with an update to the app.

oh, and the "unlock charge port" button reappeared, because now it's needed. @bwilson4web - that should make you happy.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> it's not a v11 thing.
> 
> i updated my iOS app to 4.4.4 (was 4.4.2) and now when I open the app, the charge port lights up green (charge mode) and not light blue (unlocked mode). This behaviour change happened without an update to the car, but with an update to the app.
> 
> oh, and the "unlock charge port" button reappeared, because now it's needed. @bwilson4web - that should make you happy.


hmph.

I am back to thinking it is a v11 thing. opened up the app standing right by the (plugged in but finished charging) charge port and noticed that the port still goes to teal (unlock) but only very so briefly before going to green (charging). Doesn't seem to go to dark blue like it used to when done charging but still plugged in.

I think that app version 4.4.4 did two things

added a "go to charge mode! you fool, you fool!" message to the car upon opening the app to get it out of teal unlocked mode
brought back the "unlock charge port" button


----------

